#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT-Befund übersetzen >

## sweetsunflowers

Erst mal wünsche ich allen hier ein wunderschönen Samstag.  
Ich wurde auf Grund von einigen Beschwerden, u.a. Rückenschmerzen, mein Arzt sah auf dem normalen Röntgenbild eine Fraktur, zum MRT geschickt. MRT allein finde ich ja schon grausam. Nun habe ich den Befund, kann aber nicht wirklich damit was anfangen. Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen, in dem er mir den Befund auf Laiendeutsch übersetzt?  *Befund:*
Intakte Rahmenstruktur der Wirbelkörper im BWS-Bereich. Markraumödematisierung lassen sich nicht nachweisen. Geringfügig Deck- und Grundplattenunregelmäßigkeiten im mittleren und caudalen BWS-Abschnitt mit angedeuteter Deckplattenimpression von BWK 8. Es zeigen sich in den Narbarwirbelkörpern vereinzelt Schmorl`sche Knötchen. Ausgehend von den Bandscheibenfächern sind keine dorsalgerichteten Vorwölbungen der Bandscheiben bei rechtskonvexer Skoliose nachweisbar.
Homgenes Signalverhalten des thorakalen Myelon.  *Beurteilung:*
Rechtskonvexe BWS-Skoliose mit erheblichen osteochondralen Veränderungen im mittleren und caudalen BWS-Abschnitt. Kein Nachweis eines thorakalen Bandscheibenprolaps oder Hinweis auf höhergradige Neuroforamenstenosen. Zeichen eines durchgemachten Morbus Scheuermann. 
Damit kann ich überhaupt nichts anfangen. Kann mir jemand helfen *BITTE*. 
LG Mandy

----------


## Christiane

Ok ich schreibs mal in Laiendeutsch 
Fraktur = Knochenbruch (war bei dir zum Glück nur ein Verdacht, der sich nicht bestätigt hat) 
BWS = Brustwirbelsäule (intakte Rahmenstruktur --> keine Veränderungen der Grundform der Wirbelkörper z.B. Keilbildung) 
Deck- und Grundplatten = stell dir einen Wirbel wie einen Würfel vor: das ist die Draufsicht und die untere Fläche die Tischkontakt hat. Ich kann das nicht besser erklären.   
caudaler Abschnitt = der untere Bereich 
Deckplattenimpression = eingebrochene obere Fläche des 8. Brustwirbels  
Schmorl'sche Knoten = knorpelig umgewandelte Bandscheibeneinbrüche in die Wirbelkörperdeckplatte. Das ist typisch für den Morbus Scheuermann. 
keine dorsalgerichteten Bandscheibenvorwölbungen = keine Vorfälle nach hinten 
rechtskonvexe Skoliose = aus der Ansicht auf den Rücken eine Verbiegung der Wirbelsäule nach rechts (eigentlich muss die Rückenansicht gerade sein). Das kann bei dir mit dem Scheuermann zusammenhängen, aber auch ein eigenes Beschwerdebild sein. 
homogenes Signalverhalten des thorakalen Myelon = die Infos vom/ans Gehirn laufen ungestört + in normaler Geschwindigkeit durchs Rückenmark  
Neuroformanenstenosen = die Zwischenwirbelräume, wo die Spinalnerven aus der Wirbelsäule hinaus in den Körper austreten, sind bei dir nicht verengt  
Insgesamt gesehen ist das ein für den Morbus Scheuermann typischer Befund. Er entwickelt sich im Pubertätsalter und kommt mit ca Mitte 20 zum Stillstand. 
Mit Medikamenten kann man kaum etwas ausrichten, aber mit eiweiß- und calciumreicher Ernährung etwas entgegenwirken. Ganz wichtig ist Krankengymnastik über einen längeren Zeitraum! Wenn du arge Schmerzen hast, kannst du dir auch ein Massagerezept ausstellen lassen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## sweetsunflowers

Vielen lieben Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass es so schnell geht. DANKE  :s_thumbup:  
Eine Frage habe ich dann doch noch. Kann ich mit dem Befund des 8. Brustwirbel trotzdem mit Sport anfangen? Oder sollte ich vorsichtig sein. Hintergrund ist, dass ich versuchen möchte mit Sport die Schmerzen wegzubekommen, obwohl Sport erstmal höllisch weh tut. 
Viele liebe Grüße
Mandy

----------


## Christiane

Sport ist auch bei dir machbar. Gut geeignet sind alle Sportarten, die die Beweglichkeit und die Aufrichtung des Rumpfes fördern, z.b. Brustschwimmen, Reiten, Skifahren, Fechten. Radfahren ist auch ok, solange du nicht über "Knüppeldamm" fährst. Dosiertes Krafttraining ist auch möglich. Laß dir ein paar Sachen von einem Physiotherapeuten oder im Fitnessstudio zeigen.  
Insgesamt sind Tätigkeiten zu vermeiden, die die Wirbelsäule stauchen --> alles was mit Springen oder ansprinten-stoppen-ansprinten-stoppen zu tun hat (Handball, Fußball, Tennis etc). 
Viel Spaß beim Trainieren! 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## sweetsunflowers

Vielen Dank liebe Christiane. Das hat mir echt weitergeholfen.  
Ich wünsche Dir nun ein zauberhaftes Wochenende. 
LG Mandy    :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## SannyKMS

Huhuz, 
habe heute meinen MRT Befund vom Sprunggelenk bekommen und kann leider gar nichts damit anfangen. Vielleicht wäre jemand so lieb und könnte mir ihn erklären: 
Befund: 
Das Lig. fibulotalare posterius lässt sich nicht abgrenzen. Das Lig. fibulotalare anterius ist erheblich signalalteriert und nur noch oligofasciculär abgrenzbar, in seiner Kontinuität jedoch erhalten abgrenzbar. Das Lig. fibulocaneare ist im insertionsnahen Abschnitt ruptiert und in seiner Kontinuität nicht mehr abgrenzbar.  
Beurteilung: 
Bifasciculare ligamentäre Ruptur des fibutalaren Bandapparates in oben bezeichneter Form ohne aktuell erkennbare Instabilitätszeichen. 
nebenbefundl. - Nachw. einer kleinen spornartigen osteochondromalazischen Formation im unteren Insertionsbereich des Lig. tibiofibulare posterius - vereinbar mit einer spornartigen Ansatzreaktion daselbst. 
Hoffe auf zahlreiche Antworten und sage schon mal im Vorraus vielen Dank für die Mühe. 
Liebe Grüße Sanny

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Sanny, 
das ligamentum fibulotalare posterior ist eines von den 3 Außenbändern des Sprunggelenkes (das Hintere von den dreien). Es ist im Bild nicht klar von der Umgebung abzugrenzen. Das kann an der Aufnahme leigen, aber auch durch Entzündungsreaktionen im Gewebe verschwommen wirken. 
Das ligamentum fibulotalare anterior (das vordere Außenband) ist geweblich verändert, vermutlich durch eine Entzündung. Aber es ist noch stabil genug, um seine Funktion zu erfüllen. 
Das ligamentum fibulocalcaneare ist das mittlere Innenband des Sprunggelenkes. Es ist am Übergang zum Muskel (oberer Anteil des Bandes) gerissen. Es ist ebenfalls nicht zusammenhängend darstellbar. 
Nebenbefund:
osteochondromalazische Formation: im unteren Ansatzbereich des des hinteren Außenbandes ist eine Veränderung im Knochen (Aufweichung) erkennbar. Das ist meistens entzündungs- oder infektionsbedingt. 
Ich nehme an, dass du schon länger die Probleme mit deinem Fuß hast. Hattest du mal einen Unfall oder so? Was ist bisher an Therapie gelaufen? 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## SannyKMS

Hallo Christiane, 
vielen Dank für deine schnelle erklärende Antwort.  
Letztes Jahr bin ich mit geschwollenem Knöchel und starken Schmerzen zum Orthopäden. Dieser veranlasste ein MRT mit dem Befund: Hinweis auf alte Teilruptur des FTA mit nur noch partiell kontinuitäts-erhaltenen lig. Strukturen.
Darauf hin bekam ich eine Aircast die ich 6Wochen tragen sollte und KG.
Dann ging es eine zeitlang wieder und seit ungefähr 3 Monaten ist es wieder schlimmer. 
Woher das ganze ursprünglich kommt weiß ich nicht. Mein jetziger Chirurg und Sportarzt will mir eine Periostlappenplastik einsetzen da ich immer sehr häufig umknicke. 
Liebe Grüße Sanny

----------

